# This just in: Knicks trade Shandon Anderson for Matt Carroll



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Shandon Anderson, viewed by most Knick fans as the most worthless piece of monkey crap on the team, has been traded for fan favorite Matt Carroll. Carroll lit up the preseason with his 35% preseason shooting, but is viewed by most as an upgrade over the hapless Anderson. Stay tuned for more details on this breaking news brought to you by Rashidi.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

More news coming hot off the plate!

The Knicks have traded Howard Eisley, viewed by most Knick fans as the worst PG to ever step foot on the Garden floor, after having yet another wretched performance tonight.

In return for Eisley, the Knicks have acquired Rick Brunson. Expect an announcement to be posted soon on rickbrunson.com concerning this groundbreaking affair.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*new medication*

Are we gloating over the 5-9 knicks with the highest payroll in the league??I cant imagine what you are going to be like if they are a .500 team....

It used to be winning your division was an accomplishment..Now its going 5-9


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you going to do this after every game Rashidi?  

Though tonight was a good win over Boston.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

yes all of us lets praise spoon,anderson,eisley and harrington for a couple of games!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> It used to be winning your division was an accomplishment..Now its going 5-9


I will be content with 32-50. That should at least get the Knicks the 6th seed this year, although if they can muster together a 40-42 season, that will probably be good enough to make them 2nd in the east, the way the atlantic division is turning out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

32-50 is not getting you in the playoffs. If it does, I might not even watch the Eastern Conference Playoffs.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe now Anderson's trade value will go up and we could get rid of him for a shorter contract. Thats what we really need.


----------



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

I think you are all being kinda naieve. We won the last game yes and that rules but it doesn't start to make the players who performed in a couple of games any better players. You know Houston is returning in the next game and do you really think he's going to be that good then? Course not.


----------



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

Also I believe that the requirements to get into the play-offs in the east will be quite low this year considering the form a lot of them are in now.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> We won the last game yes and that rules but it doesn't start to make the players who performed in a couple of games any better players


Which is exactly why we traded those scrubs! Now the Knicks can utilize REAL players like Matt Carroll and Rick Brunson!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*32 nd 50????????????????????/*

you will be satisfied with a 32 and 50 record????In the eastern conference??And that should qualify for 6th seed??

If we finish 32 and 50 and make the playoffs,i will never watch a Knick game again...

Not too mention we will get a crappy pick in the draft...

You must be a MET fan


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Rashidi,you are close*

At first I thought you were nuts when you said 32 and 50 would get you 6th seed in the playoffs...Then I crunched the numbers and found that that 32-50 = .392 winning percentage and would get you the 8th seed in the east...As unfathonable as it is,you can winn 39% of your games and make the playoffs in the east...Yikes


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey, I'm a Mets fan. 

Knicks have looked good in recent games. When Deke plays well, he and Kurt Thomas are a good defensive PF-C tandem. Without KVH and Houston, the players have just let themselves go on the floor and looked pretty good doing it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm a Mets fan too.


----------

